# Ubuntu for phones has been announced !



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2013)

> The Ubuntu operating system has been adapted to run on smartphones.
> 
> The Linux-based software will allow users to run desktop apps on their handsets, allowing them to double for PCs when docked to monitors.



Source: BBC News - Ubuntu operating system comes to Android smartphones
and : Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu

I personally feel that Ubuntu has all that it takes to really be competitive against the big guys. It is already a very mature ecosystem.


----------



## Neo (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice. I saw this yesterday. Damn, I need a Galaxy Nexus ( a text build will come for Nexus, and as they say, in 2-3weeks)
I have a feeling it will end up like MeeGo >_> MeeGo too wasn't bad, but was only the lack of apps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2013)

Great. It will work on my phone. Will get it


----------



## Neo (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, just saw some screenies. Meh. Unity on mobile is a pita.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2013)

Unity is a PITA everywhere. But this is what it has been developed for since the beginning. It might work pretty well.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 3, 2013)

can we install this alongside with android on our phone or got to buy new phone preinstalled ubuntu??


----------



## Neo (Jan 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> can we install this alongside with android on our phone or got to buy new phone preinstalled ubuntu??



Sir, it is not even out yet >_>
Most probably it will like ROMs you install on your Droid.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ubuntu for tablets , would they do that too ???


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 3, 2013)

Neo said:


> Sir, it is not even out yet >_>
> Most probably it will like ROMs you install on your Droid.



sir, even i know that it's not even out yet..just wanted to know whether we will be able to install it on our existing devices just like aftermarket firmwares or got to purchase new one..thanks..


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> can we install this alongside with android on our phone or got to buy new phone preinstalled ubuntu??



yes u can install and actually dual boot. I read it somewhere it is demoed with S2 running both.

I have some other link for u 
Ubuntu for Android: more details and prototype hands-on (video)

PS: phone should be dual core


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 3, 2013)

^^that's the exactly what i wanted to know..dual boot..thanks mate..but it's still unpredictable..time will tell..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2013)

Great!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> ^^that's the exactly what i wanted to know..dual boot..thanks mate..but it's still unpredictable..time will tell..



Don't worry XDA ll take care of it


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i may leave the Robot and move to ubuntu. The Robot is quite buggy. Moreover, I feel customizing ubuntu will be much easier than android. I do not mean personalized UI. I want to create folder inside menu like in Symbian.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Ubuntu for tablets , would they do that too ???


Same question cropping up in my mind too...


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 3, 2013)

great!! now our phones and tablets will run even slower!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally, the forgotten brain-child came to mobile family.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 4, 2013)

I think Motorola already implemented something similiar while introducing webtop in their initial line of dual-cores.
The Ubuntu mode is switched on , as soon as its connected to an external screen.

And no need to dual-boot since they both share th same kernel[linux].


----------



## josin (Jan 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> Don't worry XDA ll take care of it



Yes. They already have duel booting devices . acer iconia a500 already have a duel booting boot loader and working Ubuntu on it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is going to flop for sure.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuss.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 6, 2013)

Ro!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 6, 2013)

Dah!!!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 6, 2013)

lol, i was hoping someone would do that.

screencapped for posterity.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 7, 2013)

Desktop to Mobile , isnt that we always carved for. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2013)

Ubuntu-mobile-too-little-far-too-late


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Ubuntu-Hands-on:


----------



## Hannah (Jan 15, 2013)

Great News for Ubuntu lovers.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2013)

*First Ubuntu-based smartphones to launch in October this year*



> Ubuntu's open-source operating system-based smartphones will be launched as early as October this year. The revelation was made by Canonical's founder, Mark Shuttleworth in a Wall Street Journal report. According to Shuttleworth, the new phone OS will be rolled out in “two large geographic markets” in October.
> 
> The new timeline provided by Canonical is quite a bit sooner than the previous time-frame that slated the availability of Ubuntu smartphones by Q4 2013 or Q1 2014,  following the announcement of the mobile version of the open source OS.
> 
> ...



Source: First Ubuntu-based smartphones to launch in October this year: Report - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News

Oh, I love my future Nexus!


----------



## jaykant (Feb 8, 2013)

Its a great post and nice to look at it will more nice to  know the actual report of Ubuntu based smart phone what are main benefits of these as compare to other smartphones.


----------



## amjath (Feb 16, 2013)

Ubuntu developer preview coming very soon

Ubuntu Developer Preview for Nexus 4, Galaxy Nexus arrives February 21st | The Verge


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2013)

This is cool.

My only concern is that Nexus phones haven't even launched in India. And Ubuntu ROM is already available.
Why we have to bear the pains of being a third world country! :'|


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2013)

Will definitely install on my Nexus after my exams.
Lets see how the launch goes.


----------



## amjath (Feb 16, 2013)

I bet it ll come to other devices, U know how XDA


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)




----------

